# The annual Holstein Christmas Parade



## MiLo Minis (Dec 13, 2010)

This past weekend the Holstein, ON all animal Christmas parade took place. It was warmer than usual weather which meant a huge turnout to watch one of the largest parades held there ever. It is quite a spectacular parade with all floats pulled by horses and everyone riding, walking, leading, or carrying an animal. Unfortunately I didn't get a lot of photos as I was driving in the parade myself, and didn't get to see the entire parade, but here are a few.

Nick and Garnet Barnesdale getting ready to go. Kim was with us as well, that is Fleur in the middle.







Polk all hitched and ready to go.






One of the other entries in the parade.






Polk with his snowflake antennas and myself in the starting lineup.






Peter Vanderpost and his team in the starting lineup.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 13, 2010)

*Looks like so much fun!!!!! *



*Beautiful horses!*


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 13, 2010)

.....and a few more!

One of the teams and it's outriders.






Forum member Twister, Yvonne Mangan, and her daughter with their Minis.






Another of the teams at the turnaround point.






Myself and Polk at the turnaround.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like fun!! Thank you for sharing!! One year I really want to do a parade!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 13, 2010)

That was a fun day, weather was good! The horses all behaved themselves. Fleur enjoyed showing off and pranced her way along the route, Peek dicovered he liked parades and trotted along on a mission. Duke however also loved the parade and even though it was their first one ever he treated it like he'd been in hundreds. Even stopping along the way to walk over and greet the bystanders. LOL There were lots of beautiful horses and teams. Lots turned out to watch the parade as well. I only got a couple of pics as my camera went kaput before we even got started.





Nick with Peek A Boo:






Garnet with JEM Duke It Out (Duke)






Me with JEM Breeak N Pattern (Fleur)


----------



## wrs (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that's my kind of parade.



Great pictures.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2010)

cute!!! Love the pictures


----------

